# How to get rid of the gum?



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I have some customers requesting to get rid of the gum. I know a steam cleaner is probably the way to go, but how to go about it I am not sure about. Any hints of how to bid these jobs? Hourly? $4k for a steamer sounds like it is not worth it. Is there enough market to make the purchase? Any info much appreciated.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

If you do a google search you should be able to find some good kits. The city of Baltimore has about 10 of them and employess people full time going aroud the city cleaning up gum. It looks like a steamer with a scrapper on the end. They also have a system that just desolves the gum, but I am sure that one is $$$


----------

